
Not as rich as you think… - nijynot
http://gavinandresen.ninja/not-as-many-as-you-think
======
e1ven
The EFF received quite a few bitcoins early on, which it redistributed.

On the one hand, they'd be worth quite a bit today. On the other, without ways
of getting more people interested in bitcoin, they might have just stayed an
interesting experiment and be worth nothing.

[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/05/thank-you-bitcoin-
comm...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/05/thank-you-bitcoin-community)

